# Phenominal Day of Crappie Fishing!



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Went out today and trolled for Crappie with Rapala Floater's. Trolled off of Christmas trees. Was fishing in 12 ft. of water and the fish were in around 3ft. of water. 10 ft. off the bottom. Picked off a good 10 in one hour and picked off another 10 in an hour in a half. Fishing got better as the night went on. Went into a shallow bay with the Fly-Rod. And did great. Caught a good 20 Crappie in a half an hour. It was literally one fish after the other. Best day of Crappie I've ever had. Also caught 3 Bass and 2 Gills. Was a blast.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

That's great - but what Body of Water were you fishing in - or is that a secret ?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

"Was fishing in 12 ft. of water and the fish were in around 3ft. of water. 10 ft. off the bottom."
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

??????????????????????????????????????????
Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=170576#ixzz1JSeFjrr5


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

It's the lake with the Christmas trees.

SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH it's a secret. Hopefully he will reply.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Several area lakes have Christmas trees. WB, Berlin, Mosquito. The shallow bay and depth clues lead me to believe it's.........
Well I'll let Rod Hawg spill the beans if he wants to.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I belive rodhawg has his own lake. hes a lucky one!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I do have my own lake. The lake is Lake Secret. Sorry guys. Just thought I'd post for someone who's pond fishing right now.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

The small lakes are great right now, my uncle has a 4 acre lake ive fished all my life. The bass are killin rattle traps, but the crappie wont touch an artificial, they are minnow feeders only i guess. It's good to know any day i can go to my secret lake and have some tight lines.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

buckzye11 said:


> The small lakes are great right now, my uncle has a 4 acre lake ive fished all my life. The bass are killin rattle traps, but the crappie wont touch an artificial, they are minnow feeders only i guess. It's good to know any day i can go to my secret lake and have some tight lines.


 I went out Saturday and did ok with Minnows but I through a Rapala Floater or troll and do well. If you Fly Fish you can catch them good on Wooly Buggers.


----------



## Big James (Mar 30, 2011)

Last Sunday we were catching them in 12' FOW with minnows, caught 23 between the 2 of us in under 2 hours, only 3 under 11". We were also fishing Lake Secret although I am sure it's not same one. LOL


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah. There a bunch of Lake Secret's. There are a few imposters but the real Lake Secret's produce fish like that. Great job on getting them!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

great post, hawg. nice days don't happen enough. my buddy and i are going out to dent the walleye population tonight. we will either be on the short north bar, or the long bar that runs north east. we will be using our favorite lures too.

this has got to be my favorite time of year. love the reports, the pics and the catchin.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Rapman. Appreciate it. Hope you guys catch some fish.


----------

